# move to Cyprus...or not?



## Katie212 (May 29, 2008)

Hi there,

I have the possibility of a job in Cyprus whereby i would basically advise expats on thier financial options... i've just finished university and i dont know if this would be a good move. Is Cyprus a good place for a gal to move to... or is settling in quite difficult? Also - i know Cyprus gets HOT, do you fellow English people find it too hot? 

Thanks very much,
KT


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

yes it get hot 40 in summer, but you have a job give it a try you only live once.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I say try it and see what you think. Perhaps give it a year then see what you want to do If you don't like it go home, if you like it stay. If you don't try it you'll never know!

Just a couple of tips; try to learn some Greek, it helps. Do get involved in activities and groups when you arrive. It all helps with integration.

Good luck


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kt you will learn to work around the heat shop early or late. office will be air con when you have time off head for the hills. hard first year but if you stay you will ajust slowly. spring is spring and late oct are nice .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Kt, 
Apart from the advice you have already been given one thing that I wouldsay is very important for a youg single woman is to make sure that you have money put to one side to pay your air fare home if things dont work out.
I have met many young people who came over and although they are not happy cannot afford the air fare home so they are trapped here.
Having said that Cyprus is a great place with a wonderufl lifestyle so give it a go. Treat it an an adventure. 
Good luck

Veronica


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

*To go or not to go?*

Hi Kt,

I agree with just about all the comments put in so far.... but what is your reason for considering Cyprus... just the job offer? Or other reasons as well? Holidayed there..... family there.... etc?

Cyprus does get very hot, but pools, the sea, air-con, shady spot with nice cool beer... do help to balance things out. As already stated.. if you don't like it, then you can just go back to UK, nothing lost really and some experience under your belt. If you go, rent somewhere to start with until you know whether you want to stay long term.. and you are safe either way.

Don't be afraid to try it.... you are a long time dead!!!! 

Hope it all works out...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Kt where in Cyprus would you be?
If your job offer is in Nicosia then you may find that it gts far too hot for you in the summer. The Cypriots run away from Nicosia at weekend in the summer to get some respite from the heat, its is much hotter than on the coast.
If however the job is on the coast you should be ok.
Best wishes Veronica


----------

